
How to create a profitable Freemium startup - DanielRibeiro
http://andrewchen.co/2009/01/19/how-to-create-a-profitable-freemium-startup-spreadsheet-model-included/
======
kjhughes
This blog post is from 2009 and has been discussed on HN already:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=440595>

